# How much chainsaw oil do you go through?



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (May 22, 2013)

How much, how often do you buy a jug of oil... Am I suppose to be going through a whole bunch of oil while cutting and also seeing splatters only at times in front as I am cutting? Thanks for your input....


----------



## Highbeam (May 22, 2013)

Enough that I buy it by the gallon. Oil is cheap and lasts forever so buy a jug from walmart.

On a stihl, and I have to believe most other saws, you go through two tanks of gas per tank of oil. If it's hot outside, maybe more oil since it is thinner. I always top up the oil when I refill the gas tank.

You shouldn't see it spatter out unless you are sitting there reving the saw. While cutting, the oil goes into the wood.


----------



## wesessiah (May 22, 2013)

Ram 1500 with an axe... said:


> How much, how often do you buy a jug of oil... Am I suppose to be going through a whole bunch of oil while cutting and also seeing splatters only at times in front as I am cutting? Thanks for your input....


i can't give a precise amount i use because i use 10w-30 out of a gallon jug that i also use for topping off a vehicle i have, but the resevoir is probably half empty after an hour of on/off use, but maybe less used than that, because i tend to keep it topped off. i'm sure i would use less with straight 40 weight, or dedicated bar oil, but i get the 10w30 anyway, so it's what i use.


----------



## HDRock (May 22, 2013)

Highbeam said:


> You shouldn't see it spatter out unless you are sitting there reving the saw. While cutting, the oil goes into the wood.


+1
 Don't know what model Echo U have, my little Echo has an adjustable oiler, if your getting to much U may need to adjust it


----------



## bogydave (May 23, 2013)

Better to much than to little.  

I wouldn't worry unless you run out of oil before you run out of gas
with both starting out full.

If you do, don't fill the gas tank totally full the next time & adjust the oiler (if your saw has one) down a notch.
Get it set to run out of gas 1st & still have some oil in the tank.


----------



## MasterMech (May 23, 2013)

You should go through 1/2-3/4 of a tank of oil to one tank of gas.  Oil "fling" (off the nose of the bar) should only be visible when you rev the saw over a stump to check oil flow before starting cutting for the day.  Occasional spatters is nothing to worry about.


----------



## USMC80 (May 23, 2013)

I use a lot as mine leaks while sitting.  Although I found if I relieve the pressure by removing the cap when done it leaks a lot less


----------



## swagler85 (May 23, 2013)

I use a good bit of oil too, but always run canola oil through my saws.


----------



## bogydave (May 23, 2013)

USMC80 said:


> I use a lot as mine leaks while sitting. Although I found if I relieve the pressure by removing the cap when done it leaks a lot less


 
Good tip may try that. I know it on the hot side of the saw, the bar oil gets pretty warm.
I've thought about laying it on the side, oil filler cap up until it cools. But always forget.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (May 23, 2013)

Ram 1500 with an axe... said:


> How much, how often do you buy a jug of oil... Am I suppose to be going through a whole bunch of oil while cutting and also seeing splatters only at times in front as I am cutting? Thanks for your input....


 
Since I got my 440 I go through about a gallon per year.  When I was cutting with a 290 a gallon would last well over a year, maybe 2?


----------



## jdp1152 (May 23, 2013)

I can get two tanks of gas to one bar oil fill up. Usually top it off every tank.  I don't see oil on the wood, but can see it on the chain when I'm not cutting.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (May 23, 2013)

Ok great.... Thanks guys, I get 2 tanks of gas to 1 fill of oil, I just wasn't sure i should be going through this much oil, especially having to go out and buy a gallon of it. I saw some spatters in front of where I was cutting so I definitely had a concern. But thank you for all the info....


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (May 23, 2013)

Also jus a question, a 20ft wide face cord 6 ft high is equal to how many cords? Thank you


----------



## wesessiah (May 23, 2013)

Ram 1500 with an axe... said:


> Also jus a question, a 20ft wide face cord 6 ft high is equal to how many cords? Thank you


 how long are your splits? if they're 2' you have about 240 cu. ft. of wood, or a little less than two cords. if they are 16" than you have about 156 cu. ft. a cord is 128cu. ft. just multiply width x height x depth.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (May 23, 2013)

Lets say they are average, 14- 20 "


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (May 23, 2013)

wesessiah said:


> how long are your splits? if they're 2' you have about 240 cu. ft. of wood, or a little less than two cords. if they are 16" than you have about 156 cu. ft. a cord is 128cu. ft. just multiply width x height x depth.


So 1 3/4 cords is a good guesstimate?


----------



## HDRock (May 23, 2013)

swagler85 said:


> I use a good bit of oil too, but always run canola oil through my saws.


Do you run canola oil in winter and summer ?


----------



## wesessiah (May 23, 2013)

Ram 1500 with an axe... said:


> So 1 3/4 cords is a good guesstimate?


 taking the average of 14-20" (17") puts you right at 168 cubic feet or almost exactly 1 1/3 cords. if you need to find how much you have, just pull up your computer calculator and plug the numbers in. the easy way to use 17" is 17/12 = 1.4. so 20 x 6 x 1.4 = 168


----------



## swagler85 (May 24, 2013)

HDRock said:


> Do you run canola oil in winter and summer ?


Yes


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (May 24, 2013)

wesessiah said:


> taking the average of 14-20" (17") puts you right at 168 cubic feet or almost exactly 1 1/3 cords. if you need to find how much you have, just pull up your computer calculator and plug the numbers in. the easy way to use 17" is 17/12 = 1.4. so 20 x 6 x 1.4 = 168


Thanks..


----------



## Ashful (May 24, 2013)

According to my local saw dealer, who sells and services Stihl, Husqvarna, _and _Echo, they say Stihl saws sip oil at a very low rate.  In fact, they almost always recommend turning the flow control up to max on all Stihl's, unless running very short bars.

I go thru about 2 gallons per year, felling, limbing, and bucking 10-14 cords.


----------



## thewoodlands (May 24, 2013)

Ram 1500 with an axe... said:


> How much, how often do you buy a jug of oil... Am I suppose to be going through a whole bunch of oil while cutting and also seeing splatters only at times in front as I am cutting? Thanks for your input....


 I run Wesson Canola Oil, 5 quarts or 1.25 gallons per jug. I just bought two but gave one to our neighbor so she could try it. I never kept track on how much I use but will starting this weekend, ending this fall or winter.


----------



## billb3 (May 24, 2013)

I run the oiler wide open when I cut oak.
On my 026 both tanks run out at about the same time, so I don't quite fill the gas tank.

I'll have to try the canola oil some day.


----------



## ScotO (May 24, 2013)

I usually go through 4 to 6 gallons on an average year, doing the tree removal thing.......I buy by the gallon as well.  In the winter I used to use several quarts of 30wt. oil, but I'm going to give canola oil a try (per Zap's and SmokinJ's advice), especially if I ever get a mill for my big saws.  That's when you will see the oil consumption go WAY UP.....


----------

